# We need this button added to My controls



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

We need this button added to My controls (Show new replies to your posts.) This will provided a quicker way to find out what posts people responded too. an less searching really consider this . .


----------



## Waflix (Jun 12, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> We need this button added to My controls (Show new replies to your posts.) This will provided a quicker way to find out what posts people responded too. an less searching really consider this . .



(My edited accidentally quoted post)


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree, this is needed. Maybe could be implemented with the live notification bar talked about a while ago if they ever make that.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree. I think it's annoying when I have to search for new posts. When I'm in a discussion with another user (and a discussion with me doesn't have to mean a flame war) I want to know if that person or another person has replied to my post. Then I can continue with the discussion. It would make it a lot easier.

EDIT: Darn! I clicked the "quote" button instead of the "edit" button.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 12, 2011)

What I do for this problem is go to My Assistant and then click on My Last 10 posts. Is that what you're asking?


----------



## Waflix (Jun 12, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> What I do for this problem is go to My Assistant and then click on My Last 10 posts. Is that what you're asking?



Not from what I understood. I think he means that you get some kind of notification when someone quotes one of your posts.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

- press ctrl + F or F3
- type this in: Quote(*your username here*
- press enter a few times

this will only find replies on the page you are on, instead of the whole thread (as you are suggesting), but it'll at least work as a substitute for now.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 12, 2011)

Go to the topic you want to know when you get answers and click on options -> track this topic. then you should get a mail or a pn everytime someone answers.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Go to the topic you want to know when you get answers and click on options -> track this topic. then you should get a mail or a pn everytime someone answers.


I think the OP wants a notification whenever somebody quotes your post; not when somebody replies on your thread.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 12, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, i thought they wanted what you said they didn't want....


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

He's asking for a button to show which threads you've posted in, so he can see which ones were replied to (they'll be at the top of the list, barring stickies).  This can be done by searching for your posts, but that takes a few clicks.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> What I do for this problem is go to My Assistant and then click on My Last 10 posts. Is that what you're asking?


No I'm asking for a button that links us to all are posts that people have replied too.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has already been suggested.

inb4 Rydian with his Gaia Online forum thing


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 13, 2011)

GBATemp IM.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

Unless you post or spam a lot, you can just go to profile>My posts and check that way. Sure, you'd have to check one by one, but not everything has an easy button. Not sure if this is an easy or hard thing to do, but hey, if Costie doesn't mind, why not.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 13, 2011)

Another reason why we should update the board software


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 17, 2011)

Rydian's going to have a lot of trouble with his flashcart-charts


----------



## Rydian (Jun 18, 2011)

^ - Wrong thread?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

if you get a message everytime someone quotes your flashcart chart then you'd be in much trouble


----------

